# Brothers in arms



## Capt. Cheatham (Mar 2, 2010)

*Brothers In Arms - the 502nd PIR*

[SIZE=+2]BROTHERS IN ARMS - Easy Company, 2nd Battalion, 502nd PIR, 101st Airborne Division[/SIZE]





An original documentary, produced by the US government right after D-Day, June 6, 1944, detailing all units involved in the airborne invasion of France on the night of June 5-6. Wanting to test my edting skills on just such a documentary, I cut down the orginal 54 mintues to appx 12 minutes, focusing on just one element of the D-Day invasion force, Easy Company of the 502nd Parachute Infantry Regiment, of the 101st Airborne Division, US Army. The men of Easy company are easy to spot in my clips, as their helmet markings that night and through out the rest of the European campaign, were denoted by their battalion WHITE HEARTS on the right side of every troopers helmet. Three battalion made up a regiment, while 3 companies comprised a battalion. Certain elements, such as Easy Company, were denoted and given the special additional responsibility as "PATH FINDERS". These were the first troops that took the air before any other air borne troops. Their mission? Mark the LZ's (landing zones) for their fellow paratroopers.

Historical note: Not to be confused with Easy Company, 506th PIR, 101st AB Division, "Band of Brothers" as seen on HBO TV. This was the 506's sister regiment, and both outfits fought side by side in the same battles and air drops. The 502nd trained at Foprt Benning, Georgia in early 1942, while the 506th trained at


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent video mate 
I believe that the paras did not like or trust the leg bags very much?
I know my dad didnt!


----------



## Newman (Oct 19, 2011)

Great video well enjoyed.
Bill Newman


----------

